# School Ages



## panthers75 (Jul 14, 2010)

My children are 9.5 years old (3rd Grade in US) and 8 years old (2nd Grade in US). Is this going to be a problem when they go to school in the UK? Are they going to be 2 years+ older than their peers in the same class?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

panthers75 said:


> My children are 9.5 years old (3rd Grade in US) and 8 years old (2nd Grade in US). Is this going to be a problem when they go to school in the UK? Are they going to be 2 years+ older than their peers in the same class?


Your older child will normally be in Year 5 of a primary school, and your younger child in Year 4, but this depends on their birthdays. Your older child will be in Year 5 if he/she was 9 on September 1st 2010, and your younger child in Year 4 if aged 8 on the same date.


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Your older child will normally be in Year 5 of a primary school, and your younger child in Year 4, but this depends on their birthdays. Your older child will be in Year 5 if he/she was 9 on September 1st 2010, and your younger child in Year 4 if aged 8 on the same date.


So the "years" are a year ahead of the American schools? In the U.S., we start kindergarten at age 5, so my older daughter is 8 1/2 and in 3rd grade, and my younger daughter is 5 1/2 and in kindergarten. Birthdays are both end of June. Would my older daughter be in year 4 and younger in year 1? I didn't even think of this.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nicoledanny said:


> So the "years" are a year ahead of the American schools? In the U.S., we start kindergarten at age 5, so my older daughter is 8 1/2 and in 3rd grade, and my younger daughter is 5 1/2 and in kindergarten. Birthdays are both end of June. Would my older daughter be in year 4 and younger in year 1? I didn't even think of this.


In England, you normally start school at the age of four with Reception, but compulsory education starts at age of 5 with Year 1. So your older daughter will be in Year 4 and your younger daughter in Year 1. Primary school continues till Year 6, when you move up to a secondary or high school when aged 11 with Year 7. School leaving age is 16 so at the end of Year 11, when school leaving exams called GCSEs are taken. Some go into employment, some to further education which is mainly vocational, and others continue with mainly academic work in the Sixth Form, for Year 12 and 13, where they take A levels, which are usually for uni entry. 
Some parts of the country have First, Middle and High schools, usually for ages 4 to 8, 9 to 13, and 14 to 16.


----------



## panthers75 (Jul 14, 2010)

When we'd move over, would they automatically be placed according to their age or according to their most recent grade completed in the US? Also, is Year 1 (UK) = 1st Grade (US)? Similar to nicoledanny, my experiences in the Midwest and Southern US is that at age 4 they start Pre-K, age 5 they start Kindergarten, age 6 they start 1st Grade (and usually turn 7 during the school year).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

panthers75 said:


> When we'd move over, would they automatically be placed according to their age or according to their most recent grade completed in the US? Also, is Year 1 (UK) = 1st Grade (US)? Similar to nicoledanny, my experiences in the Midwest and Southern US is that at age 4 they start Pre-K, age 5 they start Kindergarten, age 6 they start 1st Grade (and usually turn 7 during the school year).


Normally your children will enter the year group appropriate to their age, as I have outlined. UK Reception is Pre-K, Year 1 is K and Year 2 is 1st Grade, so you normally add one to US Grade to get UK Year.
You will first find a school able and willing to take them, as many schools are full. Just get in touch with the head teacher of a school you are thinking of sending your kids to. Ask other parents for recommendations. If you find it difficult to find a place, contact the school section of your local authority which will help you to track down a school with places. If your children are baptised and if you attend church (esp Catholic or Episcopalian/Anglican, as most church schools are), their baptism certificate plus a letter of reference from your priest/pastor may help to gain a place at a church school, many of which have a good reputation.


----------



## panthers75 (Jul 14, 2010)

Fantastic! We are Catholic and I would love for my children to attend a Catholic school. I read somewhere that the Catholic schools are essentially free in the UK. Is this true? Also, with the baptismal certificate and the reference from our priest is one usually able to get into one of these Catholic schools or are they too oversubscribed quite often?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

panthers75 said:


> Fantastic! We are Catholic and I would love for my children to attend a Catholic school. I read somewhere that the Catholic schools are essentially free in the UK. Is this true? Also, with the baptismal certificate and the reference from our priest is one usually able to get into one of these Catholic schools or are they too oversubscribed quite often?


Most Catholic schools are what is called Voluntary Aided, so essentially state schools with free tuition, but have a large degree of autonomy to run their own affairs. There are also private, fee-paying Catholic schools, both primary (called pre-prep or prep) and secondary. Tuition fees range from around £7,000 a year in primary to £12,000 in secondary, and double that for boarding.

Yes, most Catholic schools have good reputation locally and are often full, with waiting lists. Children who are baptised Catholic and whose parents are regular Mass-goers may not get preference over others on the waiting list, but may be looked on sympathetically. If your children are starting at regular entry points, such as Reception or Year 1, and provided you apply up to a year in advance (i.e Oct/Nov of the year before the Sept start), you stand the best chance of being admitted. Entry at other points are at the discretion of the school, on a place available basis and whether you satisfy entry criteria, such as baptism and Mass attendance.


----------



## edtree (Apr 13, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Most Catholic schools are what is called Voluntary Aided, so essentially state schools with free tuition, but have a large degree of autonomy to run their own affairs. There are also private, fee-paying Catholic schools, both primary (called pre-prep or prep) and secondary. Tuition fees range from around £7,000 a year in primary to £12,000 in secondary, and double that for boarding.
> 
> Yes, most Catholic schools have good reputation locally and are often full, with waiting lists. Children who are baptised Catholic and whose parents are regular Mass-goers may not get preference over others on the waiting list, but may be looked on sympathetically. If your children are starting at regular entry points, such as Reception or Year 1, and provided you apply up to a year in advance (i.e Oct/Nov of the year before the Sept start), you stand the best chance of being admitted. Entry at other points are at the discretion of the school, on a place available basis and whether you satisfy entry criteria, such as baptism and Mass attendance.


Hi again Joppa : )
I hope this is on topic O.P.
Any ideas how rigid these age to year requirements are? I have a daughter who will be 16 in June which would normally mean a year 12 start but this means she misses the GCSE's which would not be good.
Thanks for any help
edtree


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

edtree said:


> Hi again Joppa : )
> I hope this is on topic O.P.
> Any ideas how rigid these age to year requirements are? I have a daughter who will be 16 in June which would normally mean a year 12 start but this means she misses the GCSE's which would not be good.
> Thanks for any help
> edtree



I'll stick my nose in cos Joppas not around. The schools are pretty rigid on years, but the may make exceptions in certain circumstances, but it tends to be down to the individual school

Jo xx


----------



## edtree (Apr 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> I'll stick my nose in cos Joppas not around. The schools are pretty rigid on years, but the may make exceptions in certain circumstances, but it tends to be down to the individual school
> 
> Jo xx


Jo Thanks so much, really appreciate your answer. We are so near accepting this position and it really is down to schooling. The info on this is all over the place. The norm does seem to be 15 in yr 11 and yet many schools quote the age range as 11 to 18/19. There in lies our confusion.
Thanks again
edtree


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

edtree said:


> Jo Thanks so much, really appreciate your answer. We are so near accepting this position and it really is down to schooling. The info on this is all over the place. The norm does seem to be 15 in yr 11 and yet many schools quote the age range as 11 to 18/19. There in lies our confusion.
> Thanks again
> edtree


The cut off for ages in the UK (if memory serves) is end Aug/beginning Sept! So if you have an August child, s/he will be young within the year, but if you've got a September child s/he will be old within the year. Technically, your daughter would go into year 12 in September - yes, missing GCSEs (which are about to happen now for the year 11s - my son eeekk!!). Its more complicated than that cos the GCSEs are a two year course, starting with choosing options at the beginning of year 10 (when they're 14) and having to complete two years worth of course work which contributes to the final mark! So would they put your daughter into year 10????? with 14 yos??? hhmmm, Would that be right for her??? Also it maybe that at her age 16, the obligation to educate her may be over????

However, there are some "sixth form"/Further education colleges, that may be able to offer a solution, some of them allow children to take GCSEs from the beginning and of course, the other children/young adults will all be of a similar age which will help her to make friends and settle ????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## edtree (Apr 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> The cut off for ages in the UK (if memory serves) is end Aug/beginning Sept! So if you have an August child, s/he will be young within the year, but if you've got a September child s/he will be old within the year. Technically, your daughter would go into year 12 in September - yes, missing GCSEs (which are about to happen now for the year 11s - my son eeekk!!). Its more complicated than that cos the GCSEs are a two year course, starting with choosing options at the beginning of year 10 (when they're 14) and having to complete two years worth of course work which contributes to the final mark! So would they put your daughter into year 10????? with 14 yos??? hhmmm, Would that be right for her??? Also it maybe that at her age 16, the obligation to educate her may be over????
> 
> However, there are some "sixth form"/Further education colleges, that may be able to offer a solution, some of them allow children to take GCSEs from the beginning and of course, the other children/young adults will all be of a similar age which will help her to make friends and settle ?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo you have been so helpful! Thank you. We now finally understand the system and I suppose my eldest can get some tuition over the summer break if she is lacking in any subjects. She will miss the school certificate exams here in Australia but she's happy not to sit them : D and the education dept is fazing those out next year anyway I think.

Wishing your son the best for his task ahead!
Regards
Ed


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

edtree said:


> Jo you have been so helpful! Thank you. We now finally understand the system and I suppose my eldest can get some tuition over the summer break if she is lacking in any subjects. She will miss the school certificate exams here in Australia but she's happy not to sit them : D and the education dept is fazing those out next year anyway I think.
> 
> Wishing your son the best for his task ahead!
> Regards
> Ed


Your eldest daughter, who is almost 16, would now be taking her GCSEs, and depending on the result (announced in August), will be finalising her choice for September. A school sixth form or a sixth form college will only admit pupils who have certain GCSE grades, or equivalent (such as Australian school certificate), in the subjects they hope to pursue in A levels, as it's not part of compulsory education and they choose by ability. So your daughter will be in an anomalous position, if she gets accepted into sixth form, of doing A levels without GCSE or equivalent passes. While you don't have to have GCSE in order to do A levels, there are certain GCSE passes necessary for certain career entry - normally A to C pass in English, Maths and sometimes Science. 

So whether your daughter gets a place in sixth form depends very much on how the school or college assesses her situation, and what is in her best educational interest, and availability of any extra support she may need (usually limited).
If there is any way she can take the Australian school exams before arriving in UK, that may at least give them something to work with. The suggestion of trying further education college is a good one, as it has larger range of courses, some more vocational, while still offering academic qualifications needed for uni entry.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joppa said:


> Your eldest daughter, who is almost 16, would now be taking her GCSEs, and depending on the result (announced in August), will be finalising her choice for September. A school sixth form or a sixth form college will only admit pupils who have certain GCSE grades, or equivalent (such as Australian school certificate), in the subjects they hope to pursue in A levels, as it's not part of compulsory education and they choose by ability. So your daughter will be in an anomalous position, if she gets accepted into sixth form, of doing A levels without GCSE or equivalent passes. While you don't have to have GCSE in order to do A levels, there are certain GCSE passes necessary for certain career entry - normally A to C pass in English, Maths and sometimes Science.
> 
> So whether your daughter gets a place in sixth form depends very much on how the school or college assesses her situation, and what is in her best educational interest, and availability of any extra support she may need (usually limited).
> If there is any way she can take the Australian school exams before arriving in UK, that may at least give them something to work with. The suggestion of trying further education college is a good one, as it has larger range of courses, some more vocational, while still offering academic qualifications needed for uni entry.



I'd agree, if nothing else many schools dont actually have a year 12 As they would only need them for kids who want to carry on and do AS/A levels. In the UK, year 11 is the GCSE year and the pupils being 16 means that after they've sat their exams the can leave school and education! So your daughter would have to go back two years into year 10 - which a school may do at a push, but isnt obliged to and as I said previously is it good for your 16 year old daughter to be kept back for two years if they did agree????

Choosing a school with a sixth form or a further education college that does vocational courses and may offer extra GCSE courses is the only way forward I think????

Jo xxx


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I'm in a similar situation.. We live in Spain & my daughter will be 16 this August, however in Spain they do a repeat year if you fail exams, which she had to do this year, this means that this year in sept she still actually has a year to go before she can graduate with exam certificate. However I need to return to UK to find work so she will need to return with me & try n get into 6th form .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

agua642 said:


> Hi, I'm in a similar situation.. We live in Spain & my daughter will be 16 this August, however in Spain they do a repeat year if you fail exams, which she had to do this year, this means that this year in sept she still actually has a year to go before she can graduate with exam certificate. However I need to return to UK to find work so she will need to return with me & try n get into 6th form .


You'll have to phone all the sixth form colleges in your chosen UK area and ask if they'll take her?? Some may, if they still have places, but its a bit late now. Most have closed their intake books, although things change once the results come out. Also phone the local education authority and get their advise on what can be done. But phone them and see what they say and advise and do it NOW!

Jo xxx


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Jo, 
Thanks, I'm on it, however I haven't mentioned she is still to do 1 last year as in UK they don't do repeat system, and they just won't get it, daughter will get in based on results in June, into 6th form in UK. Fingers crossed, zones being bournemouth, Bristol,Peterborough, which wud u choice, after 24 years away, oh outskirts Bristol not city life! Partner is from Bournemouth, Xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

agua642 said:


> Jo,
> Thanks, I'm on it, however I haven't mentioned she is still to do 1 last year as in UK they don't do repeat system, and they just won't get it, daughter will get in based on results in June, into 6th form in UK. Fingers crossed, zones being bournemouth, Bristol,Peterborough, which wud u choice, after 24 years away, oh outskirts Bristol not city life! Partner is from Bournemouth, Xx


I know Bournmouth, so I'd choose that area - but that means nothing lol!!. It isnt beyond the realms that they will put your daughter back a year in the UK - meaning she would go to comprehensive/high school. We had a similar situation with our son last year and one school WAS prepared to put him back a year, altho he wasnt keen for obvious reasons. In the end, we stayed in Spain and he's doing his GCSEs at international school right now! Some sixth forms in the UK do GCSEs too, so she may be able to take them???????

Jo xxx


----------



## edtree (Apr 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> I'd agree, if nothing else many schools dont actually have a year 12 As they would only need them for kids who want to carry on and do AS/A levels. In the UK, year 11 is the GCSE year and the pupils being 16 means that after they've sat their exams the can leave school and education! So your daughter would have to go back two years into year 10 - which a school may do at a push, but isnt obliged to and as I said previously is it good for your 16 year old daughter to be kept back for two years if they did agree????
> 
> Choosing a school with a sixth form or a further education college that does vocational courses and may offer extra GCSE courses is the only way forward I think????
> 
> Jo xxx


Wow been busy getting this one sorted so I haven't checked back in a while 
I guess for the info of others interested, whilst you are correct that GCSE are in a block of two years my eldest daughter has already completed the first half in year 9 here, the two curriculums (Aust School Certificate and UK GCSE) being quite similar. Our problem is more that she won't be sitting either now as the differing start dates and age for year requirements will see her having to go straight into the 6th form, I'm sure missing a good half year of founding education in the process.
This disruption of the kids ed. has been our deepest dilemma. We hope that the solution will be found in them growing through this experience! 
Hari Om
and thanks Jo
edtree


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

edtree said:


> Wow been busy getting this one sorted so I haven't checked back in a while
> I guess for the info of others interested, whilst you are correct that GCSE are in a block of two years my eldest daughter has already completed the first half in year 9 here, the two curriculums (Aust School Certificate and UK GCSE) being quite similar. Our problem is more that she won't be sitting either now as the differing start dates and age for year requirements will see her having to go straight into the 6th form, I'm sure missing a good half year of founding education in the process.
> This disruption of the kids ed. has been our deepest dilemma. We hope that the solution will be found in them growing through this experience!
> Hari Om
> ...


What also complicates the whole process is that different schools, institutions, education authorities use different examination boards (edexel, london, cambridge, oxford....) and not all of them are compatable with each other - AAAAAAGGGGHHHHH! 


The reason I seem to know a bit about all this is that last year, we thought we'd have to leave Spain, where my son (yr 10, 15yo) was half way thru his GCSE course work and return to the UK. BUT, my son was actually doing IGCSEs (Specially tailored INTERNATIONAL GCSEs) with the Cambridge board and the schools in our area of the UK didnt do that one, nor did they do INTERNATIONAL - we found one school that would put him back a year, he wasnt keen. Other schools suggested he "crammed" a years course work into the summer holidays, (but being a lazy little git lol) he wasnt keen on that either! We spoke to several sixth forms who were prepared to take him on without GCSEs but the options available all meant he would still have to take GCSEs and would hold him back. In the end we decided it was fairest to stay in Spain to allow him to sit his IGCSEs here - which he is doing as we speak!

Jo xxx


----------



## edtree (Apr 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> What also complicates the whole process is that different schools, institutions, education authorities use different examination boards (edexel, london, cambridge, oxford....) and not all of them are compatable with each other - AAAAAAGGGGHHHHH!
> 
> 
> The reason I seem to know a bit about all this is that last year, we thought we'd have to leave Spain, where my son (yr 10, 15yo) was half way thru his GCSE course work and return to the UK. BUT, my son was actually doing IGCSEs (Specially tailored INTERNATIONAL GCSEs) with the Cambridge board and the schools in our area of the UK didnt do that one, nor did they do INTERNATIONAL - we found one school that would put him back a year, he wasnt keen. Other schools suggested he "crammed" a years course work into the summer holidays, (but being a lazy little git lol) he wasnt keen on that either! We spoke to several sixth forms who were prepared to take him on without GCSEs but the options available all meant he would still have to take GCSEs and would hold him back. In the end we decided it was fairest to stay in Spain to allow him to sit his IGCSEs here - which he is doing as we speak!
> ...


OMG good luck with all that Jo!
: )


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi all, 
Ok, the msgs I am getting I understand your kids are going to international schools & doing GCSE EXAMS which as we all know is 2 years. My daughter is 16 in august and goes to Spanish state school, also I can't unfortunately afford to put her Into private school. 
My option as far as I can see is throw her into 6th form, and she will either sink or swim! at 16 she should swim!! she has been offered places in schools 6th form, and colleges for a specific course which she has chosen providing we can get work in these chosen zones of course, Bournemouth is nice however I am a little concerned it may be only seasonal. my head is spinning on the whole moving planning!! However life can't be any worse then here in Spain at the moment. Can it??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

agua642 said:


> Hi all,
> Ok, the msgs I am getting I understand your kids are going to international schools & doing GCSE EXAMS which as we all know is 2 years. My daughter is 16 in august and goes to Spanish state school, also I can't unfortunately afford to put her Into private school.
> My option as far as I can see is throw her into 6th form, and she will either sink or swim! at 16 she should swim!! she has been offered places in schools 6th form, and colleges for a specific course which she has chosen providing we can get work in these chosen zones of course, Bournemouth is nice however I am a little concerned it may be only seasonal. my head is spinning on the whole moving planning!! However life can't be any worse then here in Spain at the moment. Can it??



Bournmouth is a very affluent area and yes it maybe a tad seasonal, but in the main, no, its got a lot of wealthy people who live there and create employment - its not like Spain in that respect, its not just a seasonal seaside town! You have the new forest close by which, again is very affluent. That would be my choice, but we all have different needs and ideals

jo xxx


----------



## jennyrink (May 19, 2011)

nicoledanny said:


> So the "years" are a year ahead of the American schools? In the U.S., we start kindergarten at age 5, so my older daughter is 8 1/2 and in 3rd grade, and my younger daughter is 5 1/2 and in kindergarten. Birthdays are both end of June. Would my older daughter be in year 4 and younger in year 1? I didn't even think of this.


Hi nicole,

I agree with you.I think this issue is not that serious to worry about.


----------

